# Seperation and finances



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

In my state you have to be physically separated for a year before you can file for divorce (no fault). I'm concerned about how our finances will work during that year. Right now everything we have is combined and I am under his health coverage (much, much better than mine). We have a mortgage but no other debt. We each of 401ks. No children. We've been married for almost 8 years. We make approximately the same salary but in addition he collects a pension that is higher than either of our salaries (80% earned before we married). 
How to decide who moves out and lives in a condo for a year and who gets to live in the house? Who pays for what? 
My state does not recognize a legal separation agreement. I am really hoping to avoid lawyers as much as possible due to the cost. Also, I believe my husband will be reasonable and so will I when it comes to dividing things up. Of course, I could be wrong!
Can anyone share their experience on dividing up assets where no children are involved? And how you went through that initial separation period?

Thanks!


----------

